# Downsampling klappt nicht nach Anleitung



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Ich versuche gerade meinen Samsung SyncMaster 2494 downzusamplen bzw. die Auflösung ( 23.6 Zoll - Full-HD ). In der Aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 7/2011 wird in den Seiten 38 - 40 beschrieben, wie man erfolgreich downsamplet. Allerdings finde ich in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung ( Desktop-Größe und Position einstellen ) die Option "Nvidia Skalierung vornehmen" nicht. Oder benutze ich einen zu neuen Treiber? Ich glaube es ist der 275. Kann mir vielleicht einer noch eine Anleitung erstellen?
Grüße

€eld


----------



## TBF_Avenger (3. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube da hat sich unterdessen was an der nvidia-Systemsteuerung geändert. 
Wähle mal den Skalierungsmodus "Seitenverhältnis" aus, damit müsste es klappen. Dann wie in der PCGH beschrieben fortfahren.


----------



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Danke! Wo finde ich dann "Benutzerspezifische Auflösung erstellen"?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (3. Juli 2011)

Findest du unter "Auflösung ändern" -> "Anpassen" -> "Benutzerspezifische Auflösung erstellen". 
Bei "Timing" stellst du mal automatisch ein und bei den horizontalen/Vertikalen Pixel gibst du dann jeweils einen Wert ein, der 150% so groß ist wie deine native Auflösung.


----------



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Danke! Ich stell jetzt das so ein:

Horizontal: 2880
Vertikal: 1620
Hz: 58 ( vorher 60 )

Jetzt sieht das Bild aber aus wie Schrott.....
Scantyp is progressiv

Edit: Wenn ich Horizontal und Vertikal vertausche seh ich gar kein Bild -> schwarz..


----------



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Ok jetzt hab ich es. Zuerst war es halt ziemlich klein alles aber dann beim aktzeptieren der Auflösung wurde wieder alles normal. Hat sich die Auflösung jetzt verändert? Im Spiel ( Homefront ) kann ich die Auflösung aber nicht einstellen...


----------



## TBF_Avenger (3. Juli 2011)

> Jetzt sieht das Bild aber aus wie Schrott.....


Wenn du den Desktop siehst, egal ob hässlich oder nicht, hat es geklappt. Die Auflösung im Desktop stellst du wieder auf die Native Auflösung runter. Die Benutzerspezifische Auflösung wird gespeichert und diese kannst du nun zum Zocken verwenden - da sollte das Bild gut sein


----------



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Ja jetzt is alles wahsinnig klein. Wie mache ich das jetzt, dass ich die normale Auflösung sehe, aber trotzdem die höhere aktiv ist?


----------



## D@rk (3. Juli 2011)

So wie *TBF_Avenger *es schon gesagt hatte.
Desktop auflösung native. das downsampling speichert sich automatisch das du es in spielen benutzen kanns.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (3. Juli 2011)

Den Desktop kannst du nur maximal in der nativen Auflösung darstellen. Auflösungen darüber sehen schlimm aus ( wie du es bemerkt hast ).
Downsampling kannst du nur zum Zocken verwenden.


----------



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Beim Spiel League of Legends wird es nur kleiner das Bild. Also das wird nicht wieder heruntergerechnet.


----------



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Ansonsten merkt man da auch nicht wirklich einen Unterschied von der Optik her..


----------



## TBF_Avenger (3. Juli 2011)

Downsampling macht halt am meisten Sinn bei Spielen, denen es an richtigem AA mangelt, z.B. GTA IV oder Mafia II.


----------



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Ansonsten merkt man nicht viel oder? Ich hab mich jetzt mal an der nächst höheren Auflösung 3840 x 2160 probiert ( 52 Hz ) allerdings bleibt das Bild schwarz, auch wenn ich Esc drücke oder STRG + ALT + Entf ( 2 Min gewartet ), neu hochfahren hat das Problem behoben.


----------



## Neobis (3. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht nimmt dein Monitor diese Auflösung nicht mehr an, oder gehe einmal schrittweise mit der (Hz) runter. Bei meinem Dell 2407 WFP ist da schluss und bei meinem BenQ Xl2410t funktioniert es bei 54 (Hz).

Die unterschiede bemerkst Du am besten wenn Du zum Beispiel einen Scrennshoot im Spiel bei zum Beispiel 1680x1050 und dann noch einmal einen mit 3360x2100 (4fache verdopplung) anfertigst. Rechne dann das Bild mit 3360x2100 einmal auf 1680x1050 herunter und betrachte sie dann einmal. Jetzt kann man die Unterschiede richtig vergleichen. Ich nehme dazu entweder Photoshop oder auch Hypersnap. Jedes andere Bildbearbeitungsprogramm tut es aber auch.


----------



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Ja ich hab jetzt mal zwei Screens gemacht, ich merk aber keinen Unterschied ( Homefront ). Außer das die Maus kleiner ist. Im Spiel LoL wird das Bild z.B. einfach nur verkleiner und nicht wieder auf Full-HD heruntergerechnet. Ich hab ja schon 52 Hz eingestellt bei 3840 x 2160. Anscheinend packt das mein Bildschirm nicht...Ich hab mir von Downsampling irgendwie mehr erhofft..Ich seh keine Unterschiede in der Bildqualität. 

Edit: Ok im direkten Vergleich hab ich jetzt schon etwas gemerkt *schäm*. Die Texturen sind schärfer. Allerdings merkt man das in nem Ego-Shooter nicht..


----------



## Neobis (3. Juli 2011)

Darauf war ich jetzt auch aus. In einem Spiel, wo man herum rennt, erkennt man in den meisten fällen erst bei genauer betrachtung die unterschiede. So schnell kann das Auge bei ständiger bewegung gar nicht die Details erfassen. Treppenbildung  werden aber bei höheren Auflösungen schon einmal vermindert und wenn deine Grafikkarte das erlaubt, würde ich bei diesem verfahren bleiben. Und es kommt auch auf das ausgangsmaterial an. Wenn die Texturen schon schwammig waren, dann werden die auch nicht mehr viel besser...


----------



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 470 SOC wie im Profil. Allerdings ruckelt es schon relativ stark wenn ich die Auflösung 2840 x 1620 + maximale Details einstelle ( HomeFront 2 ). Im Moment spiele ich eh nur League of Legends und da wird das Bild eben, wie schon gesagt, nicht schärfer, sondern kleiner. Kann man das nicht irgendwie regeln, dass es wieder auf Full-HD runtergerechnet wird?


----------



## Neobis (3. Juli 2011)

Ich werde mir gleich einmal Homefront installieren. Das habe ich mir vor 2 Wochen über Steam geordert aber noch nicht installiert!

Dann werde ich einmal einige mit und ohne Downsampling erstellen. Die kannst Du dann einmal betrachten. Wenn das Spiel stark ruckelt, dann solltest Du auf alle fälle eine Stufe runter gehen mit der Auflösung und dann einmal beobachten, ob sich an der Spielgeschwindigkeit etwas verändert. Ich betreibe meinen PC mit 3 GTX 480 und da habe ich keine Probs bei den Games. Natürlich geht dann auch die FPS Zahl bei auflösungen von 3840x2160 runter, aber ich zocke dann durchschnitlich immer noch mit 55 bis teilweise 80 FPS bei den höchsten einstellungen in den Aktuellen Spielen. Einzig Crysis 2 das ich zum erstellen von Maps benutze, gurkt bei solchen Auflösungen dann mit 25 bis 30 FPS herum. Dabei habe ich dann wohlgemerkt alles hochgeschraubt und noch eine Modifizierte Config für höchste Details und Rygels Texture Pack dran gehängt!

Teile mir noch einmal mit was für eine Auflösung Du hast und wie Sie dann im Downsampling verfahren von dir erstellt wurde. Anhand dieser Daten werde ich dann nachher einmal loslegen und dir einmal einige vergleichsbilder hier  posten.


----------



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

Ähm ja 3 GTX 480...So extrem viel Geld hab ich als Schüler nicht rumliegen...Mein Samsung SyncMaster 2494 hat die Standard Full-HD Auflösung ( 1920 x 1080 Pixel ). Die Downsampling Auflösung ist bei mir 2880 x 1620 Pixel. Die 3840 x 2160 geht bei mir nicht -> Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.


----------



## Neobis (3. Juli 2011)

Die Downsampling Auflösung von 2880x1620 passt aber auf keine Standard Bildschirmeinstellung! Soweit ich das jetzt sehe, möchtest Du auch höhere Auflösungen in den Spielen haben. Wenn's geht so hoch wie möglich aber noch Spielbar und eine bessere Qualität. Ich schlage dir jetzt einmal vor folgende Auflösung als Basis zu nehmen 1366x768 und diese dann zu verdoppeln also 2732x1536. Das liegt nur unwesentlich auf die Downsampling Größe von 2880x1620 Pixel, die Du ja als Maximal ermittelt hast, aber wie ich eben schon erwähnte auf keine Standard Auflösung passt!

Mache dann noch einmal einen Screenshoot mit der Bildschirmauflösung von 1366x768 und dann eine mit der Auflösung von 2732x1536. Rechne dann das Bild mit der Auflösung 2732x1536 auf 1366x768 Pixel herunter (darauf achten, das die Proportionen beim umrechnen erhalten bleiben) und betrachte dann die beiden Bilder einmal. Dann wirst Du die Unterschiede noch deutlicher zu sehen bekommen als bei dem 2880x1620 Bild!

Leider zickt Steam rum mit dem Download. Das dauert noch ein Weilchen.


----------



## €eld (3. Juli 2011)

In der PCGH stand aber das die Auflösung 2880 x 1620 16:9 ist. Und wieso soll ich 1366 x 768 machen wenn ich Full-HD hab? Wie lass ich z.B. GIMP die Bilder herunterrechnen? Hab keine Ahnung wie das geht..


----------

